# Do puppies changing



## Harpers mummy (Oct 27, 2017)

*Do puppies change much*

Hi iv just brought home 2 days ago my first cockapoo Harper. Harpers mum is a red cocker and dad a poodle but at the moment she looks very much like a cocker with a most of her body coat smooth will this change we love her anyway but curious thanks 

any puppy and adult photos would be great to see x


----------



## jb&cooper (Jul 24, 2017)

Our Cooper is much more Cocker than Poodle however we've found over the last few weeks that his legs and chest have gotten a lot longer and more wavy/curly than his body!

I think it can change as they get older and when the adult coat comes in it can be slightly different however see what others say, I'd be interested to see some puppy to adult photos too

Cooper is only 16 weeks now so we'll be finding out alongside you


----------



## GreenEnvy (May 1, 2017)

Might get more curly, but I suspect it will be similar to what you see now.
Attached is Kira at 7 months. She has some longer tufts on her legs and tail, but mostly short hair. She barely sheds at all.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Lucky was slightly wavy - straight at 9 weeks, as he’s grown it’s become wavy with loose curls on his chest and on his head. Def not curly like a poodle but also not shedding (at 7 months)


----------

